# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  luis_bcn

## Ritxi

Muchas Felicidades Luis!!

Y cuida esas manos  :001 005:

----------


## mnlmato

Te lo dije por face pero bueno... me voy a repetir xD Felicidades Luis!!!

----------


## Iban

Feliz compleaños, Luis.

(¿Dónde se ha metido últimamente el delincuente éste?)

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

¡Felicidades!

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

¡Felicidades amigo! Mucha Magia!!

Atte:
Magic José Luis

----------


## joepc



----------


## b12jose

Felicidades crack!!!!!

----------


## lalogmagic

Muchas felicidades.

----------


## Mossy

Felicidades Luis !!
A ver si apareces de vez en cuando, que se te echa en falta!  :302:

----------


## MagNity

Felicidades Luis!! un abrazo!!!

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Felicidades Luis!, Mágico padre y grandísimo ilusionista si señor (y un terrible barcelonista jijiji)

----------


## luis_bcn

Muchas gracias a todos,  cada vez soy mas viejo,jijiji.
La razon por la que no me conecto al foro es porque en el curro no puedo conectarme,  jijiji y era alli cuando me conectaba,  pero de vez en cuando entro  , cuando acabe el verano espero hacerlo mas a menudo como antes.
Un besazo a todos

----------


## MrTrucado

Felicidades Luis!!!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

¡Que se me pasó!  ¡Felicidades!

----------


## renard

Felicidades Luis y un abrazo muy grande.

----------


## luis_bcn

Muchas graciassssss

----------

